# Vastcola Burl duck calls



## Macdietrich (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's a couple matching duck calls I made from a single stick of stabilized vastcola burl sleeved with black acrylic and cast bands 

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/67E63C5A-4ADF-4903-8386-9E19121758A9.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/37294DC0-D508-45EE-9AC8-526E0115A777.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/0B0C6588-5CBD-4955-831F-2FD48AC58591.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mac those are some fine calls showing your masterful work.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 5, 2014)

Great looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful, and neat wood, what is vastcola burl? Google couldn't tell me....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Jun 5, 2014)

Some sorta Austrailan burl


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 5, 2014)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 5, 2014)

Vasticola burl. One of the nicest wood from Australia. 
Awesome work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 5, 2014)

Great work - Those are awesome, and I love the wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Jun 5, 2014)

Those are both great looking calls....although the two-toned one really stands out to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow, those are some fantastic looking calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

